# software y cable del sony ericson k300



## rachet (Feb 15, 2006)

Hola nuevamente como estan, bueno ahora tengo un problema es el software del sony k300 i para saber donde lo puedo hayar y como verifico si el cable se encuentra en obtminos estados

Gracias:


----------



## DARFER (Jul 1, 2006)

SEMCtool lo descargas de www.unlockeasy.com zona de descargas solo busca


----------

